# Lava Falls Video from September 30 Launch.



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Im the blue 15.6 Sotar Boat. The Big Kahuna wave pretty much surged right into my boat. Was so big. 

Lava Falls Epic !!! - YouTube


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Fun to watch. Thanks!


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice vid. We were two days ahead of you. Mine is on YouTube too. Search Grand Canyon major rapids Tahoe whitewater. That hole was equally meaty for us too! Those red boats are huge on your trip!!!


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

How many trips u guys see? Below Havasu I think we saw one. U must have gotten on a day or two before shutdown. I love that place!! Going again in June in the hardshell.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Great footage. 

Did the music come from a chase scene on C.H.I.P.s? I seriously thought officer Poncherello was going show his face in there somewhere!


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

tahoepa said:


> How many trips u guys see? Below Havasu I think we saw one. U must have gotten on a day or two before shutdown. I love that place!! Going again in June in the hardshell.


We got on the last day before shutdown, Spetember 30th. The trips on October 1st were given there ranger talk on thier rig day and told to be gone by 8am on October 1st. 

We actually saw a lot of trips because the were all backed up at Phantom Ranch waiting to see if the government would open so they could have their exchange passengers hike down. It was quite the clusterfuck. 

We saw you guys on the river several times.


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

studytime said:


> We got on the last day before shutdown, Spetember 30th. The trips on October 1st were given there ranger talk on thier rig day and told to be gone by 8am on October 1st. We actually saw a lot of trips because the were all backed up at Phantom Ranch waiting to see if the government would open so they could have their exchange passengers hike down. It was quite the clusterfuck. We saw you guys on the river several times.



Did we see u guys at Matkat? Was that the day it rained? I can't remember. Anyhow, small world I guess. Nice runs at Lava. We had a 13ft flip in the bottom wave-hole. 21 day trip for us......u?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool video, but I gotta say that the first red raft was pretty darn to close to the cataraft. Almost ran him over. My friends were on late August-early Sept. and they have rain 18 out of 20 days, and the water in their videos looked like chocolate milk. Glad they got their trip done before the government chaos started.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

tahoepa said:


> Did we see u guys at Matkat? Was that the day it rained? I can't remember. Anyhow, small world I guess. Nice runs at Lava. We had a 13ft flip in the bottom wave-hole. 21 day trip for us......u?


We saw you above matkat I think. We dropped a couple girls off to hike up whatever canyon has thunder river in it. I cant remember the name of the canyon where you drop them and them pick them up downriver at a popular narrows canyon. You talked to them for a minute. Then we saw your boats parked at Havasu creek. You were way up in there. Talked to a couple of your group the knew Todd Brownell from Tahoe. 

Do you guys/glas do much Tuolumne boating? Thats my favorite river.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

cataraftgirl said:


> Cool video, but I gotta say that the first red raft was pretty darn to close to the cataraft. Almost ran him over. My friends were on late August-early Sept. and they have rain 18 out of 20 days, and the water in their videos looked like chocolate milk. Glad they got their trip done before the government chaos started.


Yeah. The cat guy was rowing my cat. The grand canyon was his first time on the oars. And the red boat guide was also one of the few times he has oared. Both younger. Besides that we ran a pretty tight ship the whole trip.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

studytime said:


> Yeah. The cat guy was rowing my cat. The grand canyon was his first time on the oars. And the red boat guide was also one of the few times he has oared. Both younger. Besides that we ran a pretty tight ship the whole trip.


Good job for being rookies. I would hope to make it through Lava right side up if I ever get to do it. If the cat guy was a veteran, I'm sure he would have educated the red boat kid about spacing. As a long time cat boater, it's usually me that's chomping at the bit, and having to back off so I don't run up on the rafts.


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

studytime said:


> We saw you above matkat I think. We dropped a couple girls off to hike up whatever canyon has thunder river in it. I cant remember the name of the canyon where you drop them and them pick them up downriver at a popular narrows canyon. You talked to them for a minute. Then we saw your boats parked at Havasu creek. You were way up in there. Talked to a couple of your group the knew Todd Brownell from Tahoe. Do you guys/glas do much Tuolumne boating? Thats my favorite river.


Those gals were pretty stressed. I remember seeing them at Tapeats. Did they get to Deer Creek ok? That night was real stormy and windy. Tuolumne yes but well see after the Yosemite fire. Could be interesting. I guess it burned hard in there. We layed over at Tapeats, pretty awesome spot. A few from out group hiked way above Thunder river to fan island. Had a bunch of 20 year old raft guides finding adventure lines the whole trip. Was pretty entertaining. Wahoooooo!


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

tahoepa said:


> Those gals were pretty stressed. I remember seeing them at Tapeats. Did they get to Deer Creek ok? That night was real stormy and windy. Tuolumne yes but well see after the Yosemite fire. Could be interesting. I guess it burned hard in there. We layed over at Tapeats, pretty awesome spot. A few from out group hiked way above Thunder river to fan island. Had a bunch of 20 year old raft guides finding adventure lines the whole trip. Was pretty entertaining. Wahoooooo!


 They got there. Not the way the Guide book suggested though. The problem was we relied on the Tom Martin Guide book and were not really thinking it through. I emailed Tom about the nonchalantness of his recomendation to drop people off at Tapeats and pick them up down stream at Deer Creek. He really gives no info other than to say its a great hike. No typical time or milage. So we dropped them thinking they would be an hour or two at max. (And yes. I know we could have been smarter about this decision had we done more research) Anyways.The first problem was Tapeats was possibly flowing more than normal or the trail up and over to Deer Creek just wasnt marked very well at the start so they couldnt get to it. They ended up cross country hikking up some steep shit to make it down river. They were pretty stressed because we left them there. When our group got to Deer Creek for lunch I decided to Run the reverse route and try to meet up with them. So I took off right when we got there. I told our group if I wasnt back when they were done with thier short hike and lunch just take off down stream to our camp a 1/4 mile down river. Whatever that overhang camp is. 

The first Backpacker I ran into that I asked about trail time and direction told me that the hike they were doing was a 4 hour hike. Shit. So I ran. and ran. and ran...all the way to the spot where you see the thunder river falls. basically dropping into Thunder river. No sign of them. So I ran and ran and ran back thinking maybe they caught a ride with you guys down river after finding out it was a four hour hike. On my way back I ran into the other girls husband who was hoping I would have found them. My girlfriend was the other girl. So we hiked back to the boats together. Which was just my boat at this point. The rest of the group continued down river to camp. I packed up a bag with flashlights and overnight stuff and set out to find them. They had just a small amount of food. Right when I got to the top of deer creek they showed up. Happy to see me and happy the rest of the group wasnt stressed. Thye never worried about themselves they were just worried everybody would be waiting. 

The most amazingly lucky part is that they dropped into the deer creek trail just above where the narrows start because they were not on the trail the book said. Thank the higher power that I didnt pass that point on my hike back in to find them before they dropped in because I would have done the whole reverse hike to Tapeats looking for them. So fucking lucky. That would have been a mess. It was 4pm at this point. 

We ended up gettign back to camp and nobody was worried about is. had a killer lasagne dinner and as everyone was taking their last bite the wind picked up to 50 mph and blew our whole camp to pieces. That campspot over hang created a frickin cyclone which included our fire so there was flaming coals circling through the air landing on tents and everything else that was under this wonderful overhang. haha. I gotta do a write up of this trip. There are so many stories like this. 

So moral of this long story is be smarter when it comes to to taking direction from guidebooks. Especially if you are leaving passengers upriver.


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes. We were worried about them. It was probably 3pm when we saw them at our camp. Our T.L. had not done the hike that day and was filtering water at a Tapeats. He gave them some beta although not sure what direction the went initially. Sounds like they meandered sround a bit early afternoon. We directed them along the dike down the right shoreline as someone in our group had previously done it. Looked like a thrash. I remember one gal in cutoffs with a small shoulder bag looking sandbagged when I said hello down by my boat. Too bad u guys stressed, that's a cool area to hike around at.

I was on clean up of the kitchen that night when all of a sudden a mini tornado blew everything around. Lasted about 30 min then was done. I never did figure out the best way to get from my boat for beers back to the fire in two nights, pretty priceless stumbling on river cobbles at Lower Tapeats! Anyways, I wish we were all back at Lees Ferry right now getting ready to put on. That place is pure therapy! Looks like u guys had a fun crew. Keep on with the canyon frame of mind!! SYOTR.

Jonny


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Music=Awesomeness.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Upon watching a second time, did the passenger in the yellow boat have a rabbit mask on???


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> Upon watching a second time, did the passenger in the yellow boat have a rabbit mask on???


Yes!


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

We launched sept 5 and had clear water for the first few milesThen it got dark, watched a flash flood from nothing to raging at a lunch stop.
Caught one fish the whole trip. Amazing how much more difficult things look wher they're real muddy looking. 
Nice runs thru lava, nothing but lava love


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Post Government sacrifice of it's people!*

Grand Canyon River trip 2013 - YouTube

Sorry about the MOE credit, I'm not the author but at 6 minutes its a pretty funny.

Included easy Havasu Out")

Brady


----------

